# Gameplay: Welche aktuellen Spiele sind nicht dem Casual-Trend zum Opfer gefallen?



## BreakinB (22. September 2015)

Hallo Leute,

nach der Diskussion zum neuen Tomb Raider (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...raider-descent-into-legend-neuer-trailer.html) folgende Frage an euch:

Welche aktuellen* Titel sind aus eurer Sicht noch fordernd und nicht "vercasualisiert"? Damit meine ich Gameplay-Mechanik, die dem Spieler elementare Aufgaben (Zielen, Deckung, Bewegung, ...) abnimmt, übertriebene Hinweise in der Spieleumgebung (Highlights) oder generell stark vereinfachtes Gameplay.

Besonders interessant wäre das für Serien, die zu ihren Anfängen noch recht komplex und offen waren, später aber oft Mechaniken bekommen haben, die dem Spieler die Arbeit abnehmen - z. B. Splinter Cell (Deckungssystem, Gegner markieren, Auto-Sprints, ...). Natürlich auch gerne solche Negativbeispiele.

* der Einfachkeit halber mal beschränkt auf die letzten drei Jahre. Genre egal. 

---

Ich mache mal den Anfang:

Positiv: 
- Wolfenstein (z. B. The Old Blood) - keine Zielhilfen und kein Autoheal sondern Medikits. 
- Max Payne 3 - Painkiller, Level erfordern Planung, saubere Maus- und Tastatursteuerung, dennoch faire neue Elemente ("Last Stand")

Negativ: 
- Splinter Cell (Conviction, Blacklist) - "Aufschalten/Markieren" als Zielhilfe, Deckungssystem mit Autosprint, vorgegebene Moves und Hilfsanzeigen


----------



## Stueppi (22. September 2015)

Ich würde sagen The Witcher.
Der erste Teil war noch komplett was neues, besonders das Kampfsystem und was die entscheidungen auswählen anging und W2 war dann stark casual. W3 war dann wieder deutlich besser, aber auch sehr vereinfacht, besonders durch die Hexer Sinne (also das umschalten auf die Spur der man folgen musste um die Quest zu erfüllen was viel zu oft vor kam).


----------



## azzih (22. September 2015)

Es gibt tatsächlich einige Serien/Spiele die durch die "Vercasualisierung" richtig ******** geworden sind. Die Splinter Cell Reihe, WoW oder Dragon Age oder das neue Civilization zum Beispiel. Allerdings mag ich den Begriff nicht sonderlich, weil viele Neuerungen auch durchaus gut sind. So will ich heute eigentlich keine ellenlangen Texte mehr lesen, sondern steh auf Vollvertonung. Ne durchdachte Steuerung, die nicht künstlich überkomplex ausfällt find ich auch wichtig. Und RPGs sollen einen bitte nicht mit ner Tonne nutzloser Stats zumüllen, die man eh nicht braucht, nur um möglichst schwer zugänglich zu wirken.

Ich finde das die meisten Spiele ein gewissen spielerischen Anspruch haben müssen, sprich einen ordentlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Sonst gehts mir wie in Assasins Creed wo ich mir denke "Alter es ist doch egal welche Taste du aufm Gamepad drückst, der Typ rennt und kämpft erfolgreich egal was du machst." Da kann ich grade auch nen Film gucken... Auch sollten Spiele ihre Ecken und Kanten haben, sprich zu glattgebügelt geht meistens schief, genauso wie wenn Entwickler versuchen es allen Recht zu machen.

Heutige Hardcore/Oldschoolige Spiele: Cs Go, SC2, Wolfenstein, Metro.


----------



## Kinguin (22. September 2015)

Auf Grund des Erfolgs von Spielen wie AC ,ist es kein Wunder,dass man auch was von dem Kuchen abhaben will.
Dafür nimmt man eben bekannte Marken,um eben die Fans anzusprechen aber auch genug andere.
Dann packt man eben diverse Mainstream Elemente rein wie OpenWorld (ja hauptsächlich OpenWorld und 3021312 x groß wie das monotone Skyrim),MMO Quests usw.
Ich habe ja kein Problem damit,wenn es PopCorn Spiele gibt,aber es ist halt manchmal ärgerlich für die einstigen Fans einer Reihe.Aber was soll man machen?Man kann den Entwickler/Publishern nur schlecht vorwerfen,dass sie eben die große Zielgruppe ansprechen wollen,die nunmal aus Leuten besteht,die Gaming eher nebensächlich betreiben.

Dragon Age Inquisition wäre hier als Beispiel nennenswert,aber mir wurde Inquisition zu schnell langweilig,bin froh,dass ich da keinen Cent hingelegt habe.

PS: Wird CS GO nicht auch vorgeworfen,im Gegensatz zu seinen Vorgängern mehr auf den Massenmarkt fokusiert zu sein? Ich habe es nicht lange gespielt bzw mich auch nie mit CS auseinandergesetzt.


----------



## azzih (22. September 2015)

Jein du hast halt automatisches Matchmaking und Skins zum kaufen und traden und auchn paar Achievments. Das Gameplay selbst ist aber wie vor knallhart und skillbasiert.


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (22. September 2015)

Wie im oben erwähnten thread schon erwähnt:

positiv

- Dark Souls Reihe (keine Ahnung wie es bei Bloodborne aussieht)
- Hotline Miami
- Faster Than Light
- Banner Saga

negativ

- Tomb Raider
- CoD (Drücke "R" um zu trauern)
- Halo
- Destiny
- Crysis


----------



## ARCdefender (22. September 2015)

Bei den Positiven werfe ich mal noch Ori and the Blind Forrest ein 
Endlich mal wieder ein Pattformer der dem Spieler etwas abverlangt, wenn man auf solche Art Games steht.


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. September 2015)

Habe den Thread mal abonniert, hoffe mal da kommen noch ein paar Spiele!


----------



## mrmurphy007 (29. September 2015)

Bis 2070 ist Anno ein Positivbeispiel.  Ich fürchte mit dem neuen wird es dann auf die Minusseite rutschen


----------



## Zybba (29. September 2015)

Interessantes Thema!

Im Grunde sind ja alle Spiele oder deren Bedienung sehr vereinfacht heute.

Die schwereren Games sind meist eher *Indie Titel*, oft Jump and Runs.
Große Entwickler können/wollen sich solche "Experimente" nicht leisten.

Ansonsten sind es halt oft kompetitive *Multiplayer Spiele*.

*Strategiespiele* sind auch oft eher unzugänglicher, liegt wohl an PC Only.
Da kennt man seine Pappenheimer. Die sind oft halt eher Old School... ^^

Mir fallen noch ein:

- Reflex
- Toxxik (nehme ich an)
- SC 2
- MOBAs
- XCOM
- Super Meat Boy

Ich gebe zu, nicht alle davon sind wirklich aktuell.


----------



## Birdy84 (29. September 2015)

Beim neuen Wolfenstein schließe ich mich an, bei Max Payne 3 sehe ich es teilweise anders. Zwar gibt es kein Auto-Heal, aber die Gamedesign ist an einer Stelle entscheidend schlechter im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern. Der Spieler wird sehr oft aus einer Zwischensequenz direkt in den Kampf geworfen. Das gleicht fast einer Schießbude und nimmt dem Spieler zu viel an Kontrolle. In den Vorgängern hat der Spieler die Kämpfe häufig selbst initiiert.

Die Arma Serie gehört auch noch zu de Spielen, die ihren Wurzel sehr treu geblieben ist - definitiv kein Casual Gameplay. Als neueres Spiel werfe ich mal Metal Gear Solid 5 in den Raum. Es bietet zwar Spielhilfen, diese lassen sich aber deaktivieren, damit ist es dann aus meiner Sicht kein Casual Spiel mehr.
Und dann gibt es als early access noch Dirt Rally, was in Punkto Fahrverhalten mehr Simulation als Dirt und Colin McRae Rally (und jedes andere Rally-Spiel) je war. Keine Rückspuelfunktion und saftige Zeitstrafen fürs Zurücksetzen auf die Strecke tun ihr übriges. Lediglich das Schadensmodell ist noch zu inkonsequent.


----------



## Porsche2000 (1. Oktober 2015)

SOMA
Amnesia
Neverending Nightmares


----------

